# sabertooth z77 ddr2133 @ 1333 problem



## Dudaims (May 12, 2012)

Hi my friends
So basically i just got my z77 yesterday and i am trying until now just to set my memories to 2133mhz.
If i set them to 1600mhz the pc wont even boot =(
I tried to update to the latest bios and then the Multiplier option was gone it only apears BCLK ''100''. =S
i set the timing to 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2133mhz 1.65 and same.
I cant overclock i cant set it to 2133mhz cause it only boots at 1333mhz@9-9-9-24-1.
And that option that automatically overclocks the CPU (Asus Optimal) doesnt work either it wont boot.

Am i missing some option or something?
Thanks mates
Pls some one =(

Intel 2600k
Gskill RipJaws X F3-17000CL11 4gbx2
Asus sabertooth z77

Another thing i disabled the speed step but the cpu still drops to 1600mhz

plz some one


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

Enable XMP and set timing through xmp.


----------



## Dudaims (May 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Enable XMP and set timing through xmp.



already did it and nothing and user told me to put the  VCCIO up to 1.1V i will give that a try

but and the ratio option?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it solved?


----------

